# Pictures As Promised....



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I changed the case for a much better one... and am very happy with the results

The dial is a more silvery than white. Enjoy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great photo's







Really good choice of strap as well


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's gorgeous, bloody good job. What's the strap?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice







. Excellent dial







.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

What a gorgeous looking watch ...................good photos!!

I want one ............gimme, gimme,gimme!!!


----------

